# Με εισόδημα 23.500 ευρώ το χρόνο μπαίνετε στο 1% των πλουσίων



## nickel (May 16, 2016)

Καταθέτω αυτά που διάβασα σε χτεσινό άρθρο του Π. Μανδραβέλη και ίσως ψάξω να βρω τα πρωτότυπα στοιχεία, να λιγοστέψω την αίσθηση του είδους «Lies, damned lies, and statistics», που τώρα θα πρέπει να το εμπλουτίσουμε και να το αναβαθμίσουμε για εγχώρια κατανάλωση σε «Lies, damned lies, illusions, and statistics». Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να λύσω την απορία κατά πόσο το εισόδημα των 23.500 είναι το ονομαστικό ή αυτό που σου μένει, αφού αυτό που σου μένει διαφέρει αρκετά από χώρα σε χώρα (ενίοτε και από ΔΥ σε ΕΕ). Προς το παρόν αντιγράφω από http://www.kathimerini.gr/859847/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/to-ploysiotero-1 .

*
Το πλουσιότερο 1%*
Του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη
Καθημερινή, 15.05.2016

Ο​​ποτε ακούμε για το «πλουσιότερο 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού», το μυαλό μας συνήθως πάει στους δισεκατομμυριούχους σαν τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς, τον Γουόρεν Μπάφετ και τον Τζεφ Μπέζος της Amazon. Λογικό, διότι οι περιουσίες των 50, 60 και 80 δισ. δολαρίων θαμπώνουν, και ουδείς σκέφτεται ότι το 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού είναι 70 εκατ. άνθρωποι, ενώ οι λίστες των πιο πλούσιων (παρά τα αμύθητα πλούτη που απεικονίζουν) έχουν εκατό ή διακόσια άτομα.

Συνεπώς, δύσκολα μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε ότι κάποιος εργαζόμενος της Δύσης (ή Ελληνας συνταξιούχος), που βγάζει περί τα 2.000 ευρώ τον μήνα, δεν ανήκει στο 99% των φτωχών του πλανήτη. Κι όμως! Μια διαδικτυακή εταιρεία της Βρετανίας έφτιαξε ένα χρήσιμο εργαλείο, με το οποίο καθένας μπορεί να δει σε ποια βαθμίδα πλούτου βρίσκεται παγκοσμίως. Στη διεύθυνση www.globalrichlist.com βάζει κάποιος το ετήσιο εισόδημά του (ή το σύνολο των περιουσιακών του στοιχείων, αποτιμημένων σε νόμισμα της περιοχής) και βλέπει ακριβώς σε ποιο εκατοστημόριο ανήκει, με όρους αγοραστικής δύναμης. Ετσι, ένας Ελληνας με εισόδημα 23.500 ευρώ ετήσιο εισόδημα εντάσσεται στο 1% των τυχερών του κόσμου. Η εφαρμογή δίνει και συγκριτικά παραδείγματα για να καταλάβουμε το χάσμα του πλούτου μεταξύ των ολιγάριθμων της Δύσης και των πολλών φτωχών του αναπτυσσόμενου κόσμου. Για τα 23.500 ευρώ ετησίως ενός Ελληνα, ένας Ινδονήσιος πρέπει να δουλέψει 43 χρόνια, κατά μέσον όρο. Αυτό το ετήσιο εισόδημα αντιστοιχεί στο συνολικό εισόδημα 122 γιατρών στο Καζαχστάν. Ο εργαζόμενος του παραδείγματός μας παίρνει 12,24 ευρώ την ώρα, ενώ η μέση ωριαία αμοιβή στη Ζιμπάμπουε είναι 39 λεπτά του ευρώ. Η ίδια διαδικασία μπορεί να γίνει και με τις περιουσίες των ανθρώπων, αλλά εκεί οι υπολογισμοί είναι πιο σύνθετοι, αφού πρέπει να αποτιμηθεί η αξία των περιουσιακών στοιχείων. Κάποιος με περιουσία 560.000 ευρώ (σε σπίτια, εξοπλισμό σπιτιών, καταθέσεις, μετοχές κ.λπ.) ανήκει στο 1% του παγκόσμιου πλούτου.

Η εταιρεία –η οποία, σημειωτέον, σημειώνει ότι έκανε το εργαλείο για να αισθανθούν οι άνθρωποι της Δύσης πλούσιοι και να δωρίσουν κάτι στον φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό Care– χρησιμοποιεί ένα σύνθετο στατιστικό μοντέλο με στοιχεία από την Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα, την έρευνα της Credit Suisse και υπολογίζει οκτάωρη εργασία για 11 μήνες τον χρόνο.

*Ενα δισ. λιγότεροι φτωχοί*

Από τα στοιχεία της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας, πάντως, δεν φαίνεται αν στα χρόνια της παγκοσμιοποίησης (1990-2012) οι πλούσιοι έγιναν πλουσιότεροι, αλλά είναι εμφανές ότι οι φτωχοί έγιναν λιγότεροι. Το ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού που ζούσε σε συνθήκες απόλυτης φτώχειας (1,90 δολάρια την ημέρα) ήταν 37,1% το 1990 και έφτασε το 12,7% το 2012. Αυτό σημαίνει σε απόλυτους αριθμούς ότι ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι ξέφυγαν από τη φρίκη της απόλυτης φτώχειας.

Επιπλέον: Μπορεί να φανεί περίεργο, ειδικά για τους Δυτικούς που βιώνουν την αύξηση των ανισοτήτων στις κοινωνίες τους, αλλά η παγκοσμιοποίηση δημιούργησε ευκαιρίες για τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες, με αποτέλεσμα οι παγκόσμιες ανισότητες να μειώνονται, για πρώτη φορά από την εποχή της Βιομηχανικής Επανάστασης. Οπως έγραψε ο Marian L. Tupy, αναλυτής του Cato Institute, (Washington Post, 8.1.2015), την περίοδο 1 μ.Χ. μέχρι το 1800 μ.Χ. ο κόσμος ήταν πολύ ίσος αλλά και πολύ φτωχός. Ο μέσος όρος των εισοδημάτων ήταν λίγο πολύ ο ίδιος σε όλη την υφήλιο: 3,5 δολάρια την ημέρα. Τον 19ο αιώνα, και λόγω της Βιομηχανικής Επανάστασης, αρχίζει να διευρύνεται το χάσμα του πλούτου μεταξύ της Δύσης και του υπόλοιπου κόσμου. Οι ΗΠΑ, για παράδειγμα, το 1820 ήταν 1,9 φορές πλουσιότερες από τον μέσο παγκόσμιο όρο. Το 1960 ήταν 4,1 φορές πλουσιότερες. Ο δείκτης αυτός αυξήθηκε μέχρι το 1999, ξεπερνώντας το 4,8, και από τότε πέφτει, για να φτάσει το 3,9 το 2010. Και δεν οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι οι ΗΠΑ φτώχυναν.

Απλώς ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος έγινε πλουσιότερος.

Το 1960, ο συνολικός πλούτος των ΗΠΑ ήταν 11 φορές μεγαλύτερος από εκείνον ολόκληρης της Ασίας· σήμερα, οι ΗΠΑ είναι 4,8 φορές πιο πλούσιες. Σε αυτό συνετέλεσαν τα μάλα η μετάβαση της Κίνας από τον καταστροφικό κομμουνισμό του Μάο στον καπιταλισμό και η φιλελευθεροποίηση των οικονομιών της Ασίας, με πρώτη εκείνη της Ινδίας.

O Nicholas Kristof έγραψε πρόσφατα για το «σημαντικότερο πράγμα που είναι σχεδόν μυστικό» (New York Times, 1.10.2015). «Εμείς οι δημοσιογράφοι», λέει, «έχουμε κάποιου είδους προκατάληψη όταν μεταφέρουμε τα νέα. Αναφέρουμε τα αεροπλάνα που πέφτουν και ποτέ τα αεροπλάνα που απογειώνονται. Το σημαντικότερο πράγμα που συμβαίνει σήμερα στον κόσμο είναι κάτι για οποίο σχεδόν ποτέ δεν μιλάμε: την εκπληκτική μείωση της φτώχειας, του αναλφαβητισμού και των ασθενειών... Μία έρευνα της κοινής γνώμης βρήκε ότι τα δύο τρίτα των Αμερικανών πιστεύουν ότι τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια διπλασιάστηκε το ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού που ζει σε συνθήκες απόλυτης φτώχειας. Ενα άλλο 29% πιστεύει ότι το ποσοστό (των απόλυτα φτωχών) έμεινε σχεδόν το ίδιο. Το 95% των Αμερικανών κάνει λάθος. Το ποσοστό της απόλυτης φτώχειας ούτε διπλασιάστηκε ούτε παρέμεινε το ίδιο. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας, μειώθηκε κατά 50%, από 35% το 1993 στο 14% το 2011».

*Η μεγάλη εικόνα*

Ο Steven Radelet, καθηγητής του Georgetown University και συγγραφέας του βιβλίου «The Great Surge. The Ascent of the Developing World» («Η μεγάλη εκτίναξη. Η άνοδος του αναπτυσσόμενου κόσμου»), λέει ότι «έχουμε την τάση να επικεντρώνουμε την προσοχή μας σε καταστροφές, σκάνδαλα, πολέμους κ.λπ. που συμβαίνουν στον παρόντα χρόνο, και δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε ή δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τις μακροχρόνιες σταδιακές αλλαγές. Ετσι χάνουμε τη μεγάλη εικόνα, όπως είναι η μαζική μείωση της φτώχειας, παγκοσμίως, τις τελευταίες δύο δεκαετίες, γεγονός που είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες αλλαγές στην παγκόσμια ιστορία.

Δεν το βλέπουμε επειδή προσέχουμε μόνο τα σημερινά νέα και όχι αυτά που έγιναν σε περίοδο μερικών δεκαετιών. Η μεγάλη αναπτυξιακή εκτίναξη του αναπτυσσόμενου κόσμου τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ιστορίες, γιατί αφορά τη διαβίωση δισεκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη. Το 1993 σχεδόν δύο δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι ζούσαν κάτω από το όριο της απόλυτης φτώχειας, σήμερα ο αριθμός αυτός έχει μειωθεί στο μισό. Είναι κάτι που δεν συνέβη ποτέ στην παγκόσμια ιστορία.

Ο αριθμός των παιδιών που πεθαίνουν πριν συμπληρώσουν τα πέντε τους χρόνια έχει μειωθεί κατά 75%. Αλλά αυτό που εκπλήσσει περισσότερο είναι ο μικρότερος αριθμός πολεμικών συγκρούσεων στον αναπτυσσόμενο κόσμο. Από τη δεκαετία του ’80 ο αριθμός των εμφυλίων πολέμων μειώθηκε κατά 50% και οι θάνατοι σε αυτούς τους πολέμους μειώθηκαν κατά 75%».

Βεβαίως υπάρχουν πολλά να γίνουν ακόμη, και τα 900 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων που ζουν σε συνθήκες απόλυτης φτώχειας είναι υψηλός αριθμός.

Το βασικό όμως είναι να διδαχτούμε ότι η απελευθέρωση των οικονομιών τα τελευταία τριάντα χρόνια και το διεθνές εμπόριο βελτίωσαν τη θέση δισεκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Και όπως λέει ο συγγραφέας David Boaz, πρέπει να κάνουμε τις σωστές ερωτήσεις. Η φτώχεια είναι η φυσική κατάσταση της ανθρωπότητας· από τη φτώχεια ξεκίνησαν όλες οι χώρες του κόσμου.

Το σωστό ερώτημα είναι γιατί κάποιες πλούτισαν νωρίς και άλλες, όπως η Κίνα ή η Ανατολική Ευρώπη, το καταφέρνουν τώρα, αφού δοκίμασαν τη λαίλαπα του κομμουνισμού;





​


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2016)

Σε απόλυτους αριθμούς δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις συγκρίσεις. Πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεται η εγχώρια αξία της νομισματικής μονάδας ώστε να υπολογίζεται το κόστος ζωής. Επίσης πρέπει να υπολογίζονται τα αναγκαστικά έξοδα. Όσο πιο προηγμένη είναι η χώρα που ζεις, τόσο πιο αναγκαστικό είναι να κάνεις κάποια έξοδα που δεν θα ήταν απαραίτητο να κάνεις σε αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα. Π.χ. τα έξοδα μετακίνησης, το κόστος ρεύματος, υλικών εργασίας, επαγγελματικού εξοπλισμού (υπολογιστές, αναλώσιμα, κτλ), Ίντερνετ και λοιπά έξοδα που δεν είναι θέμα πολυτέλειας αλλά εργασιακής αναγκαιότητας.


----------

